# Multiroom Soundsystem



## Lenz (24 September 2017)

*Multiroom Soundsystem / Zentral oder Wlan*

Hallo miteinander!

Ich möchte gern in der Hausplanung direkt ein Multiroom-Soundsystem vorsehen.
Die Steuerung erfolgt über:
- Handy+Tablet
- IPS+Wago (Teils Taster in der Wand)

Ich hatte eigentlich als erstes an einen "Namenhaften Hersteller" wie:
Teufel, Denon, Bose, usw... gedacht.
Das System von Teufel (Raumfeld) macht einen guten Eindruck..
Nun liest man jedoch oft üner Sonos, mit denen ich keinerlei Erfahrungen habe. 

"Radiogedudel" im Hintergrund wird sicher kein Problem sein.
Aber wie sieht es mit z.B. 5.1 Heimkino aus, bietet Sonos da gleiche Klangqualität wie die "großen".
Optisch sehen die Lautsprecher im Netz ja eher nicht so wertig aus?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit euren Systemen?
- Qualität
- Klang
- Soundstabilität (alles über WLan widerstrebt mir noch etwas) / Bei festen Standorten wäre mir ein Kabel eigentlich lieber...
- Einbindung in IPS

Danke vorab für eure Antworten!


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2017)

Ich hab hier Sonos, IPS und Wago.
Einrichtung unter IPS war eine Sache von ein paar Minuten.
Für Sonos gibt es ein passendes IPS-Modul.
Somit sind auch entsprechende Scripte kein Problem.
Das sieht bei den anderen Kanditaten wohl anders aus.

Das WLAN hat mich bei Sonos positiv überrascht.
Trotz Betondecken keinerlei Probleme.

Zur Soundqualität kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hab nur Play:1 für allgemeine Gedudel.
Für 5.1 hab ich was "Vernünftiges" 
Aber im Netz findest du genügend Testberichte und Vergleiche.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Lenz (24 September 2017)

Genau das mit dem "vernünftig" möchte ich gern herausfinden.
Ist ein Multiroom-System mit "All-IN-1" Lautsprechern überhaupt eine gute Idee?
ich bin kein Audio-Freak, mag aber meine "Harman & Kardon" im Auto 

Da momentan noch alle Möglichkeiten offen sind, könnte ich auch in jeden raum Lautsprecherkabel hinlegen und an ein zentrales Multiroom-System anschließen.
Natürlich wäre dies etwas aufwändiger und das versetzen der Lautsprecher nur mit großen Aufwand zu realisieren.

Bitte gern weiter antworten, auch Erfahrungen mit verkabelten "Zentral-Systemen" wären toll !

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2017)

Also du wirst kaum ein verkabeltes Zentralsystem finden, dass es in Sachen Flexibilität mit Sonos aufnehmen kann.
Die meisten AV-Receiver haben 2 bis 3 Zonen mit mehr oder weniger Einschränkungen bei der Signalquellenauswahl.
Es gibt natürlich auch einige Raspi-Projekte, die gut integriert werden können.

Die Klangqualität von Sonos ist nicht schlecht. Die Lautsprecher sind recht aufwendig konstruiert und bezogen auf die Größe, klingen sie schon gut.
Wenn du überwiegend aktuelle Musik hörst, dann sind sie ok.
Willst du dein 5.1-System überwiegend für Filme, dann ist auch hier das System durchaus ok.
Musik ist halt Geschmackssache und daher sind die Einschätzungen subjektiv.
Geh einfach zu einem Fachhändler und hör dir die verschiedenen Systeme an.
Sonos hat auch eine 100 Tage Rücksendefrist, wenn du nicht zufrieden bist.

Also einfach mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (26 November 2017)

Hallo
Wir haben von Revox das Voxnet Multiroom System eingebaut und sind sehr zufrieden.
Dies kann über diverse Schnittstellen angesteuert werden.

gruss


----------



## littrom (28 November 2017)

Hallo,

Frage ist bei solchen Sachen wieviel willst du dafür ausgeben? Du kannst es auch über einen Audio Signalprozessor verteilen.
 Ich komme aus dem professionellen Audiobereich da gibt es zum einen die Eierlegendewohlmilchsau Crestron für Audio/Video (extrem teuer).
Was ich aber persönlich schöner finde ist das System Soundweb London von BSS. (nur teuer ) Das BSS lässt sich komplett konfigurieren wie du es möchtest

Aber wie gesagt beides professionelle Technik eher nicht für den Heimgebrauch es sei den du hast viel Geld für solche Spielereien übrig.

Gruß


----------



## tomrey (5 Dezember 2017)

Kommt halt auf die Anzahl unterschiedlicher Programme/rooms an. Ich hab's mit nem gebrauchten Yamaha A3030 aus den Kleinanzeigen gelöst. Die YAM-Netzschnittstelle steuere ich per APP, per SPS (WAGO: http-put/get),  Linux-Server (node-red: http-put/get) und beliebiger Hardware (Win7 laptop) mit handelsüblichem browser (firefox) an.
Habe 4 Zonen, 7.1 im Wohnzimmer und 2-4 Stereo auf Deckenlautsprecher - alles verkabelt!!! Die HW steht wegen WAF im Keller und ausnahmsweise werden CD/DVD via laptop-Laufwerk zugespielt.
Grüße


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Dezember 2017)

Ohne die anderen Beiträge gelesen zu haben:

Ein Bekannter hat meine Sonos Anlage zm Test ausgeliehen gehabt um gleichzeitig das teurere Teufel System und das Sonos System gegenüberstellen zu können.
Klanglich sei das Teufel System etwas besser gewesen (zu mindest in der Theorie: Höhere Bitrate), jedoch war die Bedienung bei Sonos um Längen besser und schneller.

Ich persönlich nutze seit Jahren den Sub, die Playbar und zwei Play:3 als 5:1 System und bin Top zufrieden. Ich könnte auch nciht mehr ohne.

Leider habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit anderen Systemen.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## msiegw (1 Juni 2018)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir haben von Revox das Voxnet Multiroom System eingebaut und sind sehr zufrieden.


Ich empfehle auch voxnet gegenüber Sonos. 

Sonos ist stark bezüglich Multiroom. Es läuft ziemlich stabil. Ansonsten finde ich es ein Spielzeug. Meine Kritikliste ist sehr lange.


Sonos hat kein HDMI (HDMI ist in ganz Europa standard!)
Sonos ist sehr schwach im Surround
Kein DTS um eines der wichtigsten Mankos aufzuzählen
Sonos hat keine lokalen Bedienstellen. Nimm einem Sonos Benutzer das Mobil/Tablet weg. Dann kommt nicht viel
Sonos kann kein externes Gerät steuern (kann entsprechend nicht in einem Master-Slave Betrieb verwendet werden)
Sonos kann von keinem externen Gerät gesteuert werden ausser durch eine Software via IP-Symcon OpenHab etc.
Kein Multiuser System (Man kann nur Räumen zu einer Gruppe dazutun)
(Wenn ein Benutzer von der Stube in die Küche wechselt gibt es zwangsweise einen Unterbruch. 
Man kann die Küche zur  einer Gruppe mit der Stube zusammenführen. Aus dieser Gruppe kann man dann aber die Stube nicht hinausnehmen. Beim Herausnehmen gibt es dann einen Unterbruch. Ist in der momentanen Software nur 1 Sekunde. Zeigt jedoch klar die Grenzen, da es durch ein Neustarten des Systems gemacht wird.
Sonos kann Statistiken über meinen Musikkonsum machen und könnte dann gezieltes Marketing machen.
Für mich eigentlich ein Rätsel, dass ein solches Produkt derart den Markt  beherrscht. Habe bis jetzt noch nicht herausgefunden, was an der App von Sonos sexy sein sollte.


----------

